# Herbal Suppliers



## Cellador (Apr 11, 2017)

I am new to crafting with herbs, flowers, and powders.What are some reputable suppliers? I have gotten several essential oils from Mountain Rose Herbs (and love them), but they don't have some of the powders I'm looking for. I'd prefer organic, but it's not a necessity. Any opinions?


TIA!


----------



## redhead1226 (Apr 12, 2017)

I use many different suppliers depending on what I want. Mountain rose herbs, San Franciso herbs, Starwest botanicals, I grow alot of my own when it will grow in my region and I get some from my herbalist friends. I have also made connections though some of the herbalist blogs for things I cant get through normal channels. In December I got some Oregon root from an Oregon friend and peeled it myself and made some tinctures. There are many sources.


----------



## soapmakermonica (Apr 13, 2017)

I have used Camden Grey for years and finding their oils are not true after searching for more Blue Tansy, they discontinued, now I found a page showing testing of essential oils, and the Camden Grey Blue Tansy was a fake.
I am very upset.
I buy their oils and do not know who I can trust.


----------



## lsg (Apr 13, 2017)

I like the San Francisco Herb Co.

http://www.sfherb.com/


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 13, 2017)

I like Monteray Bay Spice CO. In addition to herbs, spices, and EOs, they have some interesting Teas that I've used for footbaths and herbal balms. Prices are good and they have a wealth of info on each product.

http://www.herbco.com/


----------



## Cellador (Apr 17, 2017)

soapmakermonica said:


> I have used Camden Grey for years and finding their oils are not true after searching for more Blue Tansy, they discontinued, now I found a page showing testing of essential oils, and the Camden Grey Blue Tansy was a fake.
> I am very upset.
> I buy their oils and do not know who I can trust.



Yikes! That is disappointing...

I have been buying from different suppliers, but I do know that some EO companies will provide the testing upon request or even provide the info sheet after you enter a batch number online.


----------

